

The Secret of a Successful Programming Language? A Really Great Beard - polyfractal
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/06/beard-gallery/

======
phene
Counterpoint: Matz has no beard.

~~~
hyuuu
FALSE!

[http://www.waybeta.com/uploads/img/20100621/1703/20100621175...](http://www.waybeta.com/uploads/img/20100621/1703/20100621175503100.jpg)

source: <http://www.waybeta.com/news/12858/> (very bottom)

